# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Marlines [Μαραγκόπουλος]

## ChiefMate

Παιδια ειπα να δημιουργησω κ εγω ενα θεματακι κ αυτο αφορα μια απο τισ εταιρειες που δρομολογησε για τα τοτε δεδομενα καλα βαπορια στην Αδριατικη!
Κ το ονομα αυτης MARLINES!
Περιμενω αποψεις κ θεματα να συζηταμε για τα βαπορακια αυτα!

Πηγή

----------


## ChiefMate

Παιδες μου λεπει το DAME M,συντομα θα ανεβει κ αυτο!


πηγή

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι μου θυμίζεις φίλε ChiefMate... Όμορφες εποχές, λιμάνια γεμάτα όμορφα πλοία και πολύ πολύ τρέξιμο απ' όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους (τουριστικά γραφεία, κεντρικά πρακτορεία, πληρώματα κτλ.). Αυτά τα πλοία έφτιαξαν τα σημερινά λιμάνια μας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτά του Μαραγκοπουλου δεν ήταν ?

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, απο το επίθετο προέκυψε το "Μ" στα ονόματα των πλοίων και το "Μαρlines".

Σε αυτή τη φωτο βλέπουμε και ενα μοντάζ της εποχής εκείνης, πάνω σε φωτο του πλοίου ως Penn-ar-bed.

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο το 1982 ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Ανκώνα με το LADY M για δύο σεζόν. Τα επόμενα χρόνια αγόρασε τα PRINCESS M(1985) & COUNTESS M(1986). Το 1987 αγόρασε τα BARONESS M & QUEEN M. To 1989 αγοράζει το DUCHESS M(το σημερινό Duchess M που κάνει Μπάρι - Δυράχιο). Το 1990 αγοράζονται τα CROWN M & HER MAJESTY M με το πρώτο να μπαίνει ενεργά στη θάλασσα της Αδριατικής ενώ το δεύτερο προοριζότανε για κρουαζιερόπλοιο (πράγμα που ποτέ δεν συνέβη). Το 1991 αγοράζονται τα αδερφά DAME M & GRACE M οπου το DAME M υπέστη ριζική αλλαγή και ταξίδεψε Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Ανκόνα και το ναύλωνε και η COTUNAV για κάποιες σεζόν. Το GRACE M δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ μέχρι το τέλος του. Τέλος, το 1992 αγοράζει και το αδερφό πλοίο του Countess M, VISCOUNTESS M (και μετά CHARM M).
Απο το 1986 ξεκινάει μια νέα γραμμή για τα μέχρι τότε δεδομένα. Δρομολόγια Ανκώνα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα-Πειραιάς-Σμύρνη με το BARONESS M. Απο το 1991 τα CROWN M και COUNTESS M επεκτείνουν το δρομολόγιο Ανκώνα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα-Πειραιά-Ροδο-Λεμεσσο. Υπήρξαν επίσης και προσεγγίσεις στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης. Φυσικά έπαιζαν και τα κλασσικά δρομολόγια Πάτρα-Μπάρι & Πάτρα-Μπρίντεζι πάντα μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας και Κέρκυρας.
Απο το 1996 και μετά, τα πλοία ξεκίνησαν να πωλούνται διαδοχικά μιάς και οι ανάγκες της Αδριατικής αυξήθηκαν και τα πλοία της MARLINES S.A. δεν μπορούσαν να ανταπεξέλθουν. Έτσι φτάνουμε στο 2000 όπου η MARLINES έχει μένει με τρεία πλοία στον στόλο της (DAME M, DUCHESS M & CROWN M.) με το CROWN M να έχει μετονομαστεί σε BYBLOS και να βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα και το DUCHESS M να ονομάζεται BALBEK.
Η τελευταία χρονιά της MARLINES σε ελληνική γραμμή ήταν δυστυχώς το 2001 με το DUCHESS M να κάνει Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι.
Φαντάζομαι να πήρατε μια γενική εικόνα της εταιρίας για την εικοσαετή περίπου πορεία της στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής. Αυτά!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

K omws palikaria,epeidi etyxe na exw kapoies gnwrimies,pliroforithika pws tin epoxi pou irthan ta prwta FAST I k II,o Maragopoulos diapragmateyotan k aytos kainouries kataskeyes..
Den kserw pou xalase i istoria,alla einai krima pou xathike ena toso omorfo sinialo,k karavia pou osoi ta gnwrisan (egw imoun tote 6xronwn) ta agapisan..

----------


## ChiefMate

Merikes fotos apo ena poly lito alla pragmatika fantastiko site pou tha sas gyrisei polla xronia pisw tous palaioterous!

www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com

----------


## El Greco

i fotografia tou Dame einei dikiamou bgalmeni to 1995 apo to Superfast I enplo gia Ancona.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάποτε είχε κυκλοφορήσει η φήμη οτι θα ναύλωνε και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ του Τροχίδη. Μάλιστα στις διαφημίσεις της εταιρείας εμφανιζόταν και κάποιο πλοίο με το όνομα VOLI M. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό θα ήταν το όνομα που θα έπαιρνε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ, ούτε και αν τελικά έγινα η ναύλωση.

----------


## navigation

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για το ώραιο Link. Έτσι για να μαθένουμε και έμεις οι...μικροί την ιστορία των εταιριών και των πλοίων τους!

----------


## sea_serenade

Με ναυαρχίδα του στόλου του το υπερπολυτελές για την εποχή DAME M,  ο καπτά Παναγιώτης Μαραγκόπουλος συνέβαλε στο να γυρίσει η πολιτεία να δεί και τα δικά μας λιμάνια, εκτός απο τον Πειραιά. Το σινιάλο της MARLINES, ταξίδευε τότε σε Ελλάδα, Ιταλία, Τουρκία, Κύπρο και Τυνησία. Θυμάμαι την ναύλωση του VISCOUNTESS και την αποστολή του στo λιμάνι του Σοχούμι, στην Αμπχάζια της Γεωργίας τον Αύγουστο του 1993 προκειμένου να μεταφέρει τους Έλληνες πρόσφυγες της περιοχής. Ήταν η μοναδική φορά που πλοίο της MARLINES ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και αφαίρεσε το (m) απο το όνομα του.
Κρίμα για την εταιρία που έμεινε με ένα μόνο πλοίο το οποίο δουλεύει τρείς μήνες το χρόνο. Απο την άλλη όμως, τα χρόνια που μεσουρανούσε στην Αδριατική, ποτέ δεν έδειξε πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον για τα πλοία της. Αν εξαιρέσουμε το DAME M, άντε και το DUCHESS M, τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της MARLINES ήταν σε κακό χάλι. Θυμάμαι καμπίνα Α2(2-κλινη εξωτερική για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν) του CROWN M με σκουριασμένα κρεβάτια. Θυμάμαι επίσης και τη χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά του CHARM M. 
Όπως καταλάβατε οι αναμνήσεις που έχω απο την εταιρία είναι πολλές. Μπορούσε να σωθεί και να προσφέρει ακόμα υπηρεσίες με βασική προϋπόθεση την αναβάθμιση των πανέμορφων κατα τ΄άλλα βαποριών της.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μόνο το BARONESS M μας τα χάλαγε λίγο με την τετράγωνη πρύμη του και τα ψηλά φουγάρα (μετά απο μετασκευή του). Κατα τ' άλλα, όλα τα πλοία της Marlines ήταν πανέμορφα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε οτι εκτός απο τα γνωστά πλοία της, η Marlines είχε στην κατοχή της (κατα το ήμισι) και το ρυμουλκό - πυροσβεστικό ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ (σήμερα ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ της εταιρίας ΔΙΑΥΛΟΣ) όπου βρίσκονταν στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Να και μία φωτογραφία του (απο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο) στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

Αμαζόνα.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό πραγματικά δέν το ξερα!

----------


## Νικόλας

Eγώ το είχα δει πολλές φορές αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι άνηκε στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία να σου πώ αν το προσέξετε από κοντά είναι λίγο παλιαντζούρα

----------


## sea_serenade

Για τότε παιδιά, ήταν μια χαρά ρυμουλκό.

----------


## Ellinis

H marlines είχε και ένα ακόμα ρυμουλκό, το ROYAL M., ναυπήγησης 1960, που το αγόρασε γύρω στο 1990. 

To πλοίο αυτό στα νιάτα του λειτουργούσε στο Southampton ως Gatcombe μεταφέροντας μέχρι 400 επιβάτες στα μεγάλα υπερωκεάνεια που έμεναν αρόδο.

Από όσο ξέρω δεν χρησίμοποιήθηκε ποτέ αλλά έμεινε για χρόνια δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα ώσπου διαλύθηκε εκεί το 2002. 

Η φωτο είναι από το διαλυτήριο.

royal1.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Ellinis και με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι λες τώρα *serenade* μου........

Ξέρεις τι είναι αυτός ο *Ellinis* ??? A πα πα πα, ο θεός να σε φυλάει !!!

Μαζί με τον *Έσπερο,* οι ...Δαλάι Λάμα της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας. :shock:
Δεν προλαβαίνεις κάτι να πεις και τσουπ, ...έτοιμη η απάντηση !!!
Και το χειρότερο, έχουν *πάντα* δίκιο οι αθεόφοβοι, ότι και να πουν. :mrgreen:

A πα πα πα, ο θεός να σε φυλάει !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## esperos

Το  ROYAL M  χρησιμοποιήθηκε  στον  Λίβανο  κατά  την  εποχή  του  εμφυλίου  πολέμου,  μαζί  με  το  BARONESS M. Η  αποστολή  του  ήταν  να  μεταφέρει  επιβάτες  από  το  μικρό  Λιβανέζικο  λιμάνι  Jounieh  στο  BARONESS M  που  περίμενε  αρόδου  για  να  τους μεταφέρει  στην  συνέχεια  αυτό,  στην  Λάρνακα.  Εκτελούσε  δηλαδή  χρέη  λάντζας.
Επίσης  κατά  τον  παροπλισμό  του  έμεινε  και  κάποιο  διάστημα  στην  ράδα  του  Περάματος, όπου  το  είχα  εντοπίσει.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Τι λες τώρα *serenade* μου........
> 
> Ξέρεις τι είναι αυτός ο *Ellinis* ??? A πα πα πα, ο θεός να σε φυλάει !!!
> 
> Μαζί με τον *Έσπερο,* οι ...Δαλάι Λάμα της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας. :shock:
> Δεν προλαβαίνεις κάτι να πεις και τσουπ, ...έτοιμη η απάντηση !!!
> Και το χειρότερο, έχουν *πάντα* δίκιο οι αθεόφοβοι, ότι και να πουν. :mrgreen:
> 
> A πα πα πα, ο θεός να σε φυλάει !!! :mrgreen:


 ...και νάσου πάλι με όλη την ιστορία του ROYAL M.........  :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το φυλλάδιο του 1993, τότε που το Crown M. έκανε τη γραμμή Ηρακλειο-Ανκώνα. Μια από τις λίγες προσπάθειες που επιχειρήθηκαν να συνδέσουν τη Κρήτη με την Ιταλία.

mar1.jpgmar3.jpg
mar2.jpg
marl62.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  το  φυλλάδιο  του  πρώτου  πλοίου  της  εταιρείας.


MRL0001.jpg

MRL0002.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Συγχαρητήρια στον esperos και Εllinis για αυτά που μας προσφέρουν*.

----------


## vinman

Kαι για να συνεχίσω την πολύ καλή παρουσίαση των φίλων Esperos και Ellinis,το φυλλάδιο του 1987...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13879 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13881



Το φυλλάδιο για Μπρίντιζι του 1993 με τα Duchess και Baroness...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13882 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13884


Και μία καρτ-ποστάλ του Baroness και το αυτοκόλλητο που έβαζε η εταιρεία στα αυτοκίνητα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13885

----------


## vinman

Και το φυλλάδιο του 1997


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13952

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13953

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13954

----------


## vinman

...Και του 1995....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13965

----------


## sea_serenade

Γειά σου Vinman με τα ωραία σου....άψογος για άλλη μια φορά. 

Παραθέτω με τη σειρά μου την μπροσούρα της εταιρίας για το 2000 με το τότε BALBEK στα δρομολόγια του Μπάρι

Marlines 2000_01.jpg

Marlines 2000_02.jpg

Marlines 2000_03.jpg

και...........


Marlines tkt 1992.jpg

......όταν θεωρούσαμε όλοι σίγουρο οτι το GRACE M θα μπεί στη γραμμή της ANCONA. Φυσικά οι επιβάτες που είχαν ήδη κάνει κρατήσεις ταξίδεψαν με το DAME M.

----------


## vinman

To παρακάτω κολάζ του Duchess M είναι αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του Forum και εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους φίλους sea serenade και Appia_1978....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14187

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, καλέ μου φίλε  :Very Happy: 

Θυμάμαι τη μεγάλη εντύπωση που μου είχε κάνει το Dame M, όταν το πρωτοείδα! Δυστυχώς δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του ... 

Πρέπει να ήταν και από μέσα εντυπωσιακό! 

Η Marlines ήταν μια εταιρεία, που ειλικρινά κάποτε πίστευα ότι θα διαδραματίσει πρωταγονιστικό ρόλο στην Αδριατική και γιατί όχι, σε ολόκληρη την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο.

Κρίμα που δεν τα κατάφερε ...

Αλήθεια, επειδή έχω διαβάσει διάφορα, η εταιρεία υφίσταται ακόμη;

----------


## sea_serenade

Το DAME M (μεταξύ μας δηλαδή) ήταν το μοναδικό βαπόρι που ήταν της προκοπής και μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί τα τότε θηρία της Αδριατικής. Αυτό, άντε και το DUCHESS M. Έχω ταξιδέψει με όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία της εταιρίας και μπορώ να πω οτι ήταν κάπως παραμελημένα. Το DAME M είχε ένα βασικό πρόβλημα: Λόγω υπερκατασκευών στην πρύμη του, η μπάλα του ήταν μονίμως έξω από το νερό και γενικά κουνούσε με λίγο αεράκι. 
Στα σημερινά τώρα. Γύρω από τη Marlines υπάρχει ένα πέπλο μυστηρίου πια (και πάντα υπήρχε). Απο Marlines που ήτανε, τώρα έγινε Marlines Ferries. Πιστεύω πως η οικογένεια Μαραγκόπουλου σίγουρα είναι μέσα στην εταιρία αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παίζουν και άλλοι. Κάποτε θυμάμαι, όταν το DUCHESS M έγινε BALBEK και το CROWN M έγινε BYBLOS, λέγονταν οτι υπήρχαν στην εταιρία μέτοχοι απο Λιβερία μεριά (και όχι μόνο). Who Knows....

----------


## Ellinis

> Κάποτε θυμάμαι, όταν το DUCHESS M έγινε BALBEK και το CROWN M έγινε BYBLOS, λέγονταν οτι υπήρχαν στην εταιρία μέτοχοι απο Λιβερία μεριά (και όχι μόνο). Who Knows....


Kαι το Countess M έγινε Sidon... και όπως και τα νέα τους ονόματα μαρτυρούσαν, οι επενδυτές που είχαν μπει στην εταιρία ήταν Λιβανέζοι και όχι Λιβεριανοί  :Wink: .

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Πότε άλλαξε όνομα??? Μετά τη Marlines ή μετά τη Five Stars???

----------


## Ellinis

To 2000, στο τέλος της εποχής marlines και πριν πωληθή στη Five Stars.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ellinis, τώρα που το λες κάτι θυμάμαι.......Ναι, έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το περίφημο "Sidon" στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
Βόλτα με το καραβάκι από τον Πειραιά για τη Σαλαμίνα και κυνήγι θησαυρού ταυτόχρονα.
Φίλε Νάξος το ταξιδάκι αυτό ήταν (και είναι) μια κρουαζιέρα στο Σαρωνικό.
Στη διαδρομή, η οποία κρατάει περίπου 40-45 λεπτά, πάντα έβλεπες και βλέπεις πλοία που δεν περίμενες (και δεν περιμένεις) να δεις.
Καθώς τότε δεν υπήρχε ούτε το ΑΙS, ούτε το forum, ούτε και ξέραμε και άλλους για να μας ενημερώσουν πηγαίναμε και περιμέναμε μήπως και δούμε κάποια έκπληξη.
Και πάντα έβλεπες πλοία που δεν περίμενες να δεις και πολλές φορές δεν τα είχες δει και ποτέ.
Βέβαια, ο καιρός ήταν παράγοντας καθοριστικός, καθώς όταν δεν είχε καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα οι φωτογραφίες δεν έβγαιναν καλές, ή έβγαιναν σαν να βρισκόσουν στη Μάγχη.
Και η μηχανή πάντα μια ΖΕΝΙΤΗ, με ένα φακό διακοσάρι.
Κάποιοι μπορεί να γελούν και να λένε ότι δεν πιάνει μπάζα μπροστά στις σημερινές ψηφιακές με τα μεγάλα zoom.
Αντικειμενικά έχουν δίκιο, αλλά για μένα η ZENITH είχε και αυτή ψυχή και έμοιαζε με αυτά τα "παρακμιακά", για πολλούς, πλοία που συναντούσαμε από τον Πειραιά για τα Παλούκια.

Εδώ τέτοιο πλοίο είναι και το "Countess M" με το βιβλικό όνομα "Sidon".
H "Σιδώνα" της Βίβλου στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

To SIDON τον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.jpg

Το όνομα του πλοίου.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντοτε η διαδικασία αλλαγής εταιρίας και σινιάλων σε ένα πλοίο, μου δημιουργούσε περίεργα συναισθήματα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί... Ειδικά πλοία που τα έχω ζήσει απο πιο κοντά όπως το COUNTESS M. Roi, σ' ευχαριστούμε για τη σπάνια φωτό σου.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μήπως υπάρχουν φωτο των πλοίων της εταιρίας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου???
Θυμάμαι κάποιες seasons το CROWN M και το COUNTESS M που έφταναν μέχρι την Κρήτη και λέω μπας και.........!!!!!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Enjoy my postcards images from Marlines fleet.

Digitalizar0043.jpg

Digitalizar0044.jpg

Digitalizar0045.jpg

Digitalizar0046.jpg

Digitalizar0047.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

And now, for me the most two beautiful ships of all:

Digitalizar0048.jpg

Digitalizar0049.jpg

Magnificent ships!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω τον ιδιοκτήτη του κάτωθι κοτετσιού..... Είπαμε ρε παιδιά, δεν ήταν και η ποιοτικότερη εταιρία αλλά όχι να την κάνουμε και κοτέτσι.
Την ίδια άποψη με εμένα φαίνεται να έχει και το συμπαθές κοτόπουλο πάνω-αριστερά!!!!!

Marlines as Chicken House.jpg

Πόρισμα: Παντού υπάρχει και πλανιέται.....δεν ξεχνιέται, δεν ξεχνιέται:lol:!!!

----------


## vinman

Aρκετό καιρό είχα να σκανάρω κάτι...Ας δούμε λοιπόν μερικές μπροσούρες απο τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες...!!
Ξεκινάμε με 1984 και Lady m....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43762



...συνέχεια με 1985 και Princess m...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43763



...1986 με δύο μπροσούρες,μία για το Baroness m....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43764



...και μία για το Princess m...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43765

----------


## vinman

1988 και 1989 με τα Queen m,Princess m και Countess m...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43767



1990 με Duchess m,Countess m και Baroness m...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43768



...και δύο μπροσούρες για το 1994 με Countess m,Duchess m,Baroness m,Crown m και Dame m...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43769

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξανάρχισε ο φίλος Vinman τα κόλπα του  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Τι μου θυμισες τωρα....Να εισαι παντα καλα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Έλειψα μέρες απο το forum και αυτό ήταν η καλύτερη υποδοχή που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει. Vinman, δεν παίζεσαι....!!!!!

PS: Vinman, αν μπορούσες να βρείς και το φυλλάδιο της MARLINES του 1996 θα το εκτιμούσα δεόντως.....

----------


## sea_serenade

Εντελώς τυχαία ανακάλυψα τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο. Η τελευταία παράγραφος δίνει την ελπίδα οτι το ιστορικό *m* θα ταξιδέψει ξανά στην Αδριατική!!!!

http://alexandria323232.blogspot.com/2009/07/o_267.html

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω ποιες πηγές έχει ο συγκεκριμένος συντάκτης, αλλά δεν μου πολυφαίνεται να ευσταθεί αυτό το αισιόδοξο σενάριο.

----------


## sea_serenade

despo, ούτε και εγώ το πιστεύω αλλά όπως έλεγε και μία παλαιότερη διαφήμιση: "Θέλω να το ακούω......!!!!". Στο κάτω κάτω η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία...... :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends
> 
> Enjoy my postcards images from Marlines fleet.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41980
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41981
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41982
> ...


*Baroness M* shown here in a 1990 video from the French INA
http://www.ina.fr/video/CAB90008920/ferry-liban.fr.html
BAr.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Το λαβωμένο BARONESS M....... :Surprised:  Είχα παραιτηθεί εδώ και καιρό απο την προσπάθεια να βρώ έστω και μια φωτο του πλοίου σ' αυτή την κατάσταση και τώρα βλέπω ολόκληρο βίντεο. Είσαι απίθανος Νικόλα, χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## ovassia

> And now, for me the most two beautiful ships of all:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41985
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41986
> 
> Magnificent ships!!!


 KALISPERA. EXO DOYLEPSEI KAPOTE STIN MARLINES, KSEREI KANEIS TI APEGINE ME TON KYRIO MARAGOPOYLO??

----------


## sea_serenade

> KALISPERA. EXO DOYLEPSEI KAPOTE STIN MARLINES, KSEREI KANEIS TI APEGINE ME TON KYRIO MARAGOPOYLO??


Ο κύριος Μαραγκόπουλος αυτή τη στιγμή έχει στην κατοχή του ΜΟΝΟ το DUCHESS M το οποίο φέτος δεν δούλεψε. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια έκανε BARI - ΔΥΡΡΑΧΙΟ.

----------


## GIIANNHS

Στην εταιρια υπηρχε καλο κλιμα . Ειχα δουλεψει για ενα φεγγαρι στο countess

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι είχε συμβεί στο BARONESS M; Ανοίξανε πυρ εναντίον του;*

----------


## piraeus industries

> *Τι είχε συμβεί στο BARONESS M; Ανοίξανε πυρ εναντίον του;*


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δες το βιντεακι παραπανω και θα καταλαβεις.*

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως είχαμε γράψει παλιότερα στο θέμα του πλοίου, το είχε πυροβολήσει μια Συριακή κανονιοφόρος...

----------


## GIIANNHS

Παντως τα πλοια της marlines ταξιδεψαν πολυ κοσμο. θυμαμαι τους μηνες ιουλιο αυγουστο απο μπριντεζι να κατεβαζουμε 1000αδες .τουρκους κυριως

----------


## Appia_1978

H Marlines υφίσταται ακόμα νομικά; Ή θα πρέπει να τη μετακινήσουμε σιγά σιγά στα ιστορικά θέματα;

----------


## BOBKING

παντός σχετικά με το θέμα είχα  ακούσει ότι η marlines σκόπευε να ενδυναμωθεί  και στην γραμμή της  βενετιας  :Surprised:   με αγκώνα κατά την δεκαετία του 80' με το 
princess m  και το  lady m  κάτι που νομίζω ότι δεν έγινε πότε διότι δεν το επέτρεπαν οι οικονομικές συνθηκες της εταιρίας διότι η εταιρία ήταν πιο γνωστή  στην αγκώνα  βεβαια δεν ειμαι και απολυτος σιγουρς μολις βρω το αυτοκολλητο  θα το ανεβασω

----------


## BOBKING

πάντως το σαι τ της εταιρίας λειτουργεί ακόμη και αναφέρει το duchess m και το εσωτερικού του πλοίου και τα δρομολόγια της εταιρίας για την γραμμή bari -    *Marlines ferries. Marline ferry F/B Duchess m bari dirraxio  για να υπάρχει όμως ακόμη το σαι τ  μπορεί η εταιρία να*

να ξανά λειτουργήσει εφόσον το 2008  -2009 υπήρχε project για την ναυπήγηση νέων 2 πλοίων  που θα έπαιρναν τα ονόματα από γνωστούς μου βεβαία 
castle m και ippotikos  m άλλα δυστυχώς το εν λόγω  project δεν ξέρω  αν σταμάτησε ,διότι ο Μαραγκοπουλος  δεν είχε χρέη όποτε δεν θα του ήταν δύσκολο 
να ξανά δουλέψει   την εταιρία του

----------


## BOBKING

θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι στο θέμα της πιο αγαπημένης μου εταιρίας και είναι
το αυτοκόλλητο της marlines του 1988 που απεικονίζει το princess m
marlines.jpg
το φυλλάδιο της marlines του 1986 με τα queen m,countess m,princess m
r402 (1).jpg
από cart-postale τα πλοία της marlines το λιμάνι της Πάτρας 
patra_port.gif
και η αφίσα της marlines με τα δρομολόγια  για την γραμμή αγκώνα ηράκλειο που εικονίζει το viscountess m 
corinth_canal.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτ'α τα μετέπειτα BLUE STAR 1/2 σου ξέφυγαν φαίνεται. :Surprised:

----------


## BOBKING

:Smile: να ρωτήσω κάτι μήπως έχει κάποιος  να μας δείξει το φυλλάδιο του 1995  :Surprised:  και του 1988  :Fat:

----------


## Riccardo

It looks like this company (http://deltashipping.gr/index.php?si...27e&p=whoweare) has its headquarters where Marlines' used to be.. and this was the case since at least 2008, when Marlines was still operating. Are the companies somehow related?

----------


## Ellinis

Hi Ricardo, my opinion is that Marlines and Delta just happened to have their offices in the same building, along with other shipping companies.

----------


## Riccardo

> Hi Ricardo, my opinion is that Marlines and Delta just happened to have their offices in the same building, along with other shipping companies.


yes, I didn't think about that possibility but it's the most likely :-/

----------


## BOBKING

σε λίγες ώρες θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω το αρχείο μου που το έχω κλειστό εδώ και πολλά χρονιά και μάλλον θα αρχίσω να ανεβάζω  

όρεξη να έχετε να βλέπετε σε λίγες μέρες αυτά που θα  έχω ανεβάσει από [φυλλάδια ,αφίσες ,αυτοκόλλητα, άλλα και διάφορα άλλα ιστορικά] από το
1986.....μέχρι και το 2001...!!!! :Wink: 

πριν ξεκινήσω μεθαύριο θα ήθελα να ξανά προβάλλω την cart-postele του princess m που δεν άνοιγε πιο πίσω
5838901533_582c05403c_z.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν μετά από αρκετό καιρό ψάξιμο επιτελούς το βρήκα σε μια παλιά κουτά με άλλα διάφορα αν και άργησα λίγο θα σας το ανταποδώσω από το φυλλάδιο του 1996 σε ολόκληρο prospektus το charm m,crown m για τα δρομολόγια Τουρκιάς,Ιταλίας,Κρήτης,Ελλάδας.....χαρισμένο στους elliniss,appia 1978 και φυσικά στον sea senerade που είδα ότι το ζήταγε.......... το εξώφυλλο του φυλλαδίου   ...
.Yfn7nrx.png
τα δρομολόγια..... (τα περισσότερα δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν,διότι συνελήφθη στην Πάτρα ή στην Αγκώνα δεν θυμάμαι καλά)....
R5b638w.png 
και οι υπηρεσίες του ........ (λέμε τώρα α κατηγορίας που από την βρώμα δεν άντεχες )....

9makraq.png
ελπίζω ν τα απολαύσετε και μην νομίζετε ότι τελείωσα σε λίγο θα σκανάρω κάτι με dame m  και το φυλλάδιο του 95΄,91'....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> για τα δρομολόγια Τουρκιάς,Ιταλίας,Κρήτης,Ελλάδας.....


Εντάξει ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά να προσέχουμε κ τι γράφουμε...
Δλδ άλλο Κρήτη κ άλλο Ελλάδα; Aς είμαστε πιό προσεκτικοί!

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν  θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη που άργησα τόσο πολύ άλλα καθώς έψαχνα για τα φυλλάδια της marlines ανακάλυψα πως είχαν  διαλυθεί, εφόσον εγώ τα  είχα στην κουτά πάνω από 18 χρονιά έτσι λοιπόν πήρα την απόφαση να τα κάνω κολάζ.

από το φυλλάδιο  του 1988 με baroness m,queen m,princess m,countess m και βέβαια με το  γνωστό σλόγκαν εκείνης της εποχής "Πάμε Αγκώνα"
1988.jpg

ο mister Μαραγκόπουλος  μαζί με την σύζυγο του μέσα στον αρχοντικό crown m  το 1993 αυτό για τον φίλο Βίκτορα .......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2131 
πηγή (www.saasa.gr) 

το αυτοκόλλητο της marlines όταν έκανα αυτό το υπέροχο ταξίδι με το duchess m για Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο  το 2007 ,αυτό το χαρίζω στον φίλο appia !!!.......  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2141

να και η σημαία της Marlines  από το princess m 
2113.png

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε, φίλε Bobking!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου!!!

----------


## BOBKING

(ένα κολάζ με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό  το εσωτερικό του dame m) ....... αυτά για όλους τους φίλους του ναυτιλία !!!!!!
 από το φυλλάδιο του 1995 με countess m,crown m,baroness m,dame m ......
Συνημμένο αρχείο 2345.jpg
από την δεύτερη σελιδα του κολάζ ......dame m υπηρεσίες(εσωτερικό πλοίου)!!!
Συνημμένο αρχείο  234.jpg
από την τρίτη σελιδα του κολάζ...... dame m!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2138.jpg

από το  κολάζ φυλλαδίου του 1994 duchess m,crown m,countess m....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2139.jpg
από την δεύτερη σελιδα του κολάζ.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2140.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

παρόλο που  εταιρία εξαφανίστηκε υπάρχει ακόμη σαν διαφήμιση μάλλον όταν λειτουργούσε στις γραμμές Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας και βέβαια  κοντά στην ανταγωνίστρια της, την minoan lines από ένα πρακτορείο στην οδό Δερβενακίων στον Πειραιά,
μαζί με άλλες διαφημίσεις εταιριών εκείνης της εποχής (nomikos,arkadia,agapitos lines,strintzis lines ,ga ferries) !!!! 
img (1).png

----------


## BOBKING

Κατά καιρούς η Marlines έκδιδε διάφορα φυλλάδια ,για να δούμε ένα από αυτά ,ένα φυλλάδιο του 1987 με τα Queen m ,Countess m ,Princess m στα λεγόμενα τότε πετυχημένα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας - Τουρκίας που μετά τα διαδέχτηκε μια ακόμη άξια εταιρία η Μινωική με τα Ελ Γκρέκο ,Αριάδνη ,Φαιστός χαρισμένο στους φίλους της Marlines και των πλοίων της γενικότερα ξέρουν αυτοί 
PhotoScan 13.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Βλέπω με χαρά ότι ο αγαπητός φίλος BOBKING ξεκίνησε το σκανάρισμα...... Αναμένουμε τα περαιτέρω....

----------


## BOBKING

Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να κάνουμε την παρουσίαση των φυλλαδίων της marlines και θα ξεκινήσουμε από το 1986 και θα φτάσουμε ως το 2001 
Και ξεκινάμε με το πρώτο φυλλάδιο που έκδωσε η εταιρία με το πρώτο της πλοίο το πανέμορφο Lady m στα δρομολόγια Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Αγκώνα το 1983 και παράλληλα πραγματοποιώντας ένα δρομολόγιο από την Αγκώνα με ενδιάμεσες στάσεις Κέρκυρα ,Πειραιάς ,Αλεξάνδρεια και με τελευταία στάση το Ηράκλειο
PhotoScan 31.jpg
Επίσης το 1983 ήταν χρονιά σταθμός μιας και η εταιρία έκανε joint service με τις Μινωικές Γραμμές παράλληλα με το Ελ Γκρέκο στα δρομολόγια της Αγκώνας προκειμένου να ανταγωνιστούν την ισχυρή Karageorgis Lines την Strintzis Lines αλλά και άλλες εταιρίες που ήθελαν να μπουν στην Αγκώνα όπως Anco ferries  
PhotoScan 20.jpg
προχωράμε στο έτος του 1985 που για την marlines ήταν μια ιστορική χρονιά μιας και η εταιρία πούλησε το πρώτο της πλοίο το Lady m και αγόρασε δυο καινούργια το πρώτο ήταν το Princess m που ήταν μόλις 10 χρονών και το Baroness m που είχε αγοραστεί από την P&O Ferries να και το φυλλάδιο που παρουσίαζε το Princess m πριν την μετασκευή ,τα δρομολόγια βέβαια αποκατασταθεί από το Lady m που έκατσε ένα μήνα για να καλύψει τα δρομολόγια των δύο πλοίων πριν πωληθεί 
PhotoScan 22.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Πάμε στο 1986 που η marlines μετασκεύασε τα 2 της πλοία κυρίως στην πρύμνη κερδίζοντας και τα δύο την υπηρεσία των τροπικών ντους αλλά το baroness m και της πισίνας 
Το princess m στα δρομολόγια Πάτρας - Ηγουμενίτσας - Αγκώνας.......!!! 
PhotoScan 30.jpg
...Και το Baroness m στα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας - Τουρκίας...!!!!!
PhotoScan 32.jpg
.....Καθώς και η ανακοίνωση της έλευσης των Queen m και Countess m για το επόμενο έτος!!!
PhotoScan 24.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Και φτάσαμε στο 1987 που η marlines έφερε 2 ολοκαίνουργια πλοία τα Queen m πλέον ως ναυαρχίδα του στόλου και Countess m να και το αρκετά μίνι έντυπο της εταιρίας που εκδόθηκε πλέον μαζί με τα Princess m και Baroness m και πια το ''Enjoy your trip'' είναι γεγονός 
PhotoScan 23.jpg
Να δούμε και το αυτοκόλλητο που έκδωσε εκείνη την χρονιά και κόλλαγε στα παρμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων *συγνώμη για την ποιότητα το σκίσιμο οφείλεται λόγω ότι το ξεκόλλησα από το αυτοκίνητο μου τότε για τις άσπρες λόγω ότι γυάλιζε από το φως του σκάνερ 
PhotoScan 33.jpg
Το φυλλάδιο του 1988 λείπει περιέργως από την συλλογή μου όποτε πάμε στο 1989 που η marlines πούλησε το δεύτερο πλοίο του στόλου της μετά το Lady m λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους του και στον στόλο έμειναν μόνο 3 πλοία και το φυλλάδιο να παίρνει μέγεθος περιοδικού 
PhotoScan 21.jpg

Το φυλλάδιο του 1990 το έχω αλλά το έχασα κάπου στην αποθήκη θα ψάξω να το βρω αργότερα εντωμεταξύ ας πάμε να δούμε το φυλλάδιο του 1991 με την ολοκαίνουργια ναυαρχίδα του στόλου το Crown m μαζί με το Countess m στα δρομολόγια Αγκώνας και το Duchess m μαζί με το Baroness m σε μια καινούργια γραμμή το Μπρίντιζι 
PhotoScan 29.jpg
Τα υπόλοιπα της δεκαετίας του 90' από αύριο καλή σας απόλαυση.......!!!Όλα αυτά είναι αφιερωμένα στους φίλους tomcat ,appia_1978 ,sea serenade ,Βίκτωρ Χιώτης ,Dionisos ,Ellinis ,Esperos και σε όλους τους φίλους της marlines

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε bobking ευχαριστουμε πολυ και περιμενουμε.

----------


## BOBKING

Η ευχαρίστηση δική μου  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

> Ευχαριστούμε


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ελπίζω να απόλαυσες αυτά που ανέβασα χθες στο θέμα της Adriatica και που σου είχα υποσχεθεί

----------


## tomcat

Οι παλιές καλές εποχές που έχουν πλέον περάσει!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις καλέ μου φίλε.

----------


## mlulurgas

Thanks very much! I would like anyway to see also the timetables and not only the covers, if possible!  :Peaceful:

----------


## BOBKING

> Thanks very much! I would like anyway to see also the timetables and not only the covers, if possible!


I will try to inform you that old I did not have enough room in my house and be forced to keep it more important as covers and interior photos to upload in marine issues through a collage of routes should I keep but a few usually I cut routes from covers so I can keep for this are the covers in excellent condition throughout the ship I cut and reserving to do the collages will see later  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

> Οι παλιές καλές εποχές που έχουν πλέον περάσει!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις καλέ μου φίλε.


Φίλε μου tomcat οι εποχές εκείνες θα ξαναέρθουν αλλά στο πολύ μέλλον όταν δεν θα ζούμε πια αλλά θα ζουν οι απόγονοί μας εμείς απλά θα τις αναπολούμε 
αργότερα αν προλάβω θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του Countess m για σε ευχαριστήσω για το όμορφο σχόλιό σου  :Wink:

----------

